# Need Chipper Recemendation



## JohnnyT (Sep 17, 2007)

Can anyone give me any advice on choosing the right chipper. I need something that can be towed behind a 2500 pickup. Now I've towed some pretty massive chippers for my previous employer with his 3/4 ton but we didn't use his pickup for the chips. I think between a full bed of chips and the weight of the chipper I might want to consider something small. I was hoping to go with a 6" self fed. I would imagine disc is lighter. Also, I'm looking for a used machine if anyone knows where I should start looking. I don't need anything too big. I have a 20 ft flatbed trailer with crane and hoist on tongue for logs.


----------



## fastbub (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a Vermeer BC625A. It is just under 2000 lbs. and is a disc. It has a 25 horse Kohler. It works pretty good for a one man with the occasional helper operation. I hear the newer 600XL has a few more ponies and is nicer. Mine is aut-feed. Single roller which is a pain sometimes. It does surprise me how well it does for its size. I got it used with about 1000 hours for $5200. All I did was change the drive belt and replace a tail light. 

By the way, I tow it with a 4 cyl. Chevy Colorado that I chip into.:jawdrop: So I am sure a 6" will be fine for you to tow.


----------



## JohnnyT (Sep 17, 2007)

My problem is finding anything without having to drive for two days. I am running a V10, big power = ????ty gas mileage. That is the price range I am looking for though. how does your pickup handle with a load of chips?


----------



## fastbub (Sep 17, 2007)

I searched for a long time and still ended up driving about 4 hours to grab it. It was a little less than I expected (or was advertised) but it was closer than anything else. 

With the chipper in tow and a bed full of approx 2.5-3 yards of chips it was a little wallowy but it was ok. I have extended sides built on my bed. I don't do it regularly. But it does it when I have to. It was 3 yards of crabapple no less in the pouring rain! That equals HEAVY! I should mention that I have airbags under it. Everybody tells me i am going to kill that truck. We will see but so far it has been pretty good considering. That is what the 100,000 mile powertrain warranty is for!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JohnnyT (Sep 17, 2007)

I am going to try using the fiberglass topper that came with my truck when I bought it. Figure I'll board up the glass and see if she'll hold. I don't think I'll need air bags with the big 3/4 quarter ton as long as I dont go with to big of a chipper.


----------



## Clearcut (Sep 19, 2007)

Go with Vermeer because I work there  I build parts for those brush chippers everyday. Sounds like the BC600XL would be right up your alley.


----------



## Mr.Roehler (Sep 19, 2007)

I also run a BC625 and it's worked out well. I use it around our tree farm do chip small stuff by just pulling it around with the four wheeler. If needed I even pull it out to jobs with an s10 blazer. It's been a good runner. I know a guy who's looking to sell one here in Indiana for around $5,000.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 19, 2007)

Morbark 2070xl is pretty nice. Weighs less than 5k and chips 10". Morbark has a new 8" model that weighs in at 2200 lbs.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 19, 2007)

*65xl Bandit*

If your looking at a high producing 6 inch chipper, i would go with the Bandit 65xl...but get the Wisconsin i think its a 27 or 35 horse engine...but dont quote me there...i know you can go to their site and see the facts on it...

Bandit website will tell you it will keep too guys busy...i have used this machine alot...and it will keep two guys fairly busy....

I dont no their excat wait...but i have a 98 ranger...and that can pull it no problem 

I dont own one, but they are a solid little machine

So just something to look at 

Canyon


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

Its a 35hp Wisconsin...Gasonline...looking at the sight there are some 30...diesel too...i have experince with this engine so that is why i am using it as my example...

i have also used the 6 inch Vermeer...didnt like it...well thought it was decent...
tell i used the 65xl bandit...

Bigger engine and autofeed...

Now i do want to say this...this is just my opinon on this stuff, and one thing i didnt metion when using the bandit it was all Douglas Firs...some up to a solid 6 inches though...

WHen i used the Vermeer...it was alot of sumac and brush


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

Either way you go...Vermeer, Morbark, Bandit, Bear Cat, who ever else is out their...

Good luck, what ever way you go...


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

Really...

oh...that is not good to here...just a lot of problems with them??? the chipper i was using was fairly new...ok basically brand new...it had like 60 hours on it, and i put like 15 hours on it...

Intresting to know though


----------



## squad143 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a bandit 65xl and am more than pleased with it. What a money maker. It has the autofeed feature. With myself cutting and another guy feeding, it will keep up no problem.

The only problem I've found with it, is when chipping hard dead limbs, occasionally the feed wheel jams. Not much of a problem though, just reverse the drive wheel, then go back to feed.

I used to rent the Vermeer 625 and thought it was a good little machine until I tried the Bandit. The bigger feed chute (6"x12") on the Bandit as opposed to the (6"x6") on the Vermeer really, really makes the difference. Forked material that used to get stuck in the Vermeer, the Bandit just eats. Plus the Bandit's wheels have a wider stance. Could just be me, but with a 2000 lb. machine, when I'm taking sharp turns, I would prefer my trailer with a wider stance.

Hope this helps.

BTW, check out the thread "Choosing a small chipper", lots of good advice there, like renting several before you make your choice.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

I havent towed the Bandit...but i do no what you mean..

But i 100 agree with you...i am in a similar boat i have rented the 625 and used the bandit...

solid machine...

Thw wide opening is so nice with bushy stuff...and brush


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

Squad143 

What engine do you have on your 65xl???


----------



## squad143 (Sep 21, 2007)

It has a 25 horse gasoline engine. I believe it is a Kohler. Keep the blades sharp and it works like a charm. Most of the stuff I chip is under 4". Anything bigger is firewood.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree...keeping them sharp i think is prolly one of the most important thing...besides oil in the tank and a full tank of gas...

Perfect chipper than for you, 4 inches that machine will take that and smaller all day lon


----------



## FELLOUTOFMYTREE (Oct 6, 2007)

morbark:chainsawguy:  :newbie: :biggrinbounce2: :yoyo: :rockn: :bang:  :givebeer


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Oct 13, 2007)

MORBARK with 65 hp. air cooled wisconsin. Never overheats, parts easily available. Self- feeder, easily towed, easy access sharpening. Cuts 12 " Pine with little hesitation Disc-chipper. Built it at home , in the garage. Old 290 frame & good used 65 hp. Wisconsin Air cooled. Three years running with only
belts, knives , daily greasing & regular oil changes . Morbark offers air cooled
chippers.:rockn:


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice set up...

How much does it weigh??? approx. ?


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Oct 13, 2007)

On the weight issue call Morbark ( 1-800-831-0042 ) model 290 & it would be a little heavier than ours as I believe it came with a 90 hp. engine, radiator & shrouding.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok...

i will do, might look @ there sight too. 

What did it all cost you...to modify and build this unit.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Oct 13, 2007)

Completed the way we designed it right at $ 3000.00 ! Then paint & a new decal set from Morbark.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 13, 2007)

Thats awesome...great price, and now a great machine


----------

